# Coated Broiled Haddock with Fried Rice and Egg



## DRKsmoking (Jan 14, 2022)

Coated Broiled Haddock with Fried Rice and Egg. 

Was going to do a smoked meal tonight but , Everything is covered in ice .So not worth landing on my , well you know.

So Had some fresh haddock. Rinsed , dried off and rolled in flour, dipped in egg, than rolled in Panko with salt and cracked pepper











In the oven at 375 Deg. for 15 minutes , While that was getting ready I fried up some green onions than 2 eggs not beaten, but just stirred in the CI.
than 2 cups of rice I already boiled in chicken broth ( We cook a  lot of chicken for our dogs treats and meals ) so had the broth already.
Fried in pan than add the egg and onions , light fry than 2 tablespoons of Soya Sauce.










Turn the oven to Broil for 5 minutes to crunch up the coating. Pulled and plated
















My plate , no lemons but always have limes in the house so that's what I used . Nice 7oz fillet , rice and fresh sliced veg, lime and some pickles 







not what we had planed for supper , the weather changed our plans. Always find something to whip up around here .

Thanks for looking 
going out to get the generator ready winds up to 100km tonight ice and snow . S**T is going to happen
Thanks for looking and stay safe 

David


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 14, 2022)

That looks really good.  We are getting a snow storm here Sunday.   Stay safe.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 14, 2022)

pc farmer said:


> That looks really good.  We are getting a snow storm here Sunday.   Stay safe.



Thanks Adam, great meal , terrible weather, you also

David


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 14, 2022)

Great looking meal. Stay warm and safe!
Jim


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 14, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Great looking meal. Stay warm and safe!
> Jim



Thanks Jim for the like and the comment

Nice quick meal , and not a great night to be ouy

David


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 14, 2022)

Nicely done David.    

Like


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 14, 2022)

Wow! That looks amazing! Great meal for just whipping it together! Good luck, stay safe!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 15, 2022)

one eyed jack said:


> Nicely done David.
> 
> Like



Thanks Jack for the like and the comment

Was a great fresh meal

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 15, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Wow! That looks amazing! Great meal for just whipping it together! Good luck, stay safe!



Thanks Jed for the like and the comment
Was a great meal. Not what was planed but we both enjoyed
Did not want to go out in the ice

Thanks for the stay safe, 
 Right now the weather sucks, hope we don't lose power. But it is very loud out there 






High winds 60KM gusts of 80KM plus ( 50-60 MPH ) most of the north east seaboard
Started sideways snow and wind. Loud all night was up at 5 am, ice pellets hitting windows on all sides of house
Nice morning, Nice day for a walk





My 4 outside cameras , kind of sideways snow. Depending on where in the Province 5 - 40 cm snow with this wind and -19 C later today

David


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 15, 2022)

Wow David!  That is a killer looking plate of food.


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 15, 2022)

really looks good David, looks like that plated shot could be on a cover of a magazine!


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 15, 2022)

Great looking meal David. You’ve now made me crave fish. I recently dig the air fryer out after not having used it in well over a year. I think some air fryer fish may be in  the cards.


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 15, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Thanks Jed for the like and the comment
> Was a great meal. Not what was planed but we both enjoyed
> Did not want to go out in the ice
> 
> ...


Oh man that sounds miserable! I think we’re supposed to get hit with something, but nothing close to what you’re in. I think Virginia would shut down for a month!


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 15, 2022)

David, that is one outstanding looking plate of food. The fish looks like it is 5-star restaurant quality.What I wouldn't give for a meal like that....except for the miserably cold temps I'd drive up there.

Robert


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 15, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Wow David!  That is a killer looking plate of food.



Thanks Brian for the love and the comment

Tasted great also. Not what we planned , but a great meal

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 15, 2022)

smokerjim said:


> really looks good David, looks like that plated shot could be on a cover of a magazine!



Thanks Jim for the like and the comment

It was a great meal, love fish, and this was nice light meal

David


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 15, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Oh man that sounds miserable! I think we’re supposed to get hit with something, but nothing close to what you’re in. I think Virginia would shut down for a month!



Jed, I was born in the city where you live and grew up in Northern VA. Spent a lot of years living in Manassas then moved to Fredericksburg. My mother still lives there, in a house I bought over 30 years ago and sold to her when I moved out of state. It's not often that the area gets a bunch of snow. Lots of smaller storms but man, if a foot or more of the white stuff hits the ground, the whole area shuts down. I can remember many times we had 2 to 3 feet and were locked in for days. I lived WAY out in the boonies though. "Manassas" was just the mailing address because it was the closest thing to a town we had around us. Best of luck sir and stay safe!!

Robert


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 15, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Great looking meal David. You’ve now made me crave fish. I recently dig the air fryer out after not having used it in well over a year. I think some air fryer fish may be in  the cards.



Thanks Jeff for the comment

It was great , glad we had some here to cook up , 
as the outdoors was not in the cards yesterday or today

Love a good feed of fish

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 15, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Oh man that sounds miserable! I think we’re supposed to get hit with something, but nothing close to what you’re in. I think Virginia would shut down for a month!
> View attachment 522260



Yes Jed it was a poop show for sure, still not great out . Did not lose power 
But many did . I don't know why we did not , because that was some strong winds.

Normally if a crow farts near the wires we lose power lol

Still real cold and winds only 40ish 
And your picture is exactly how it feels out ha ha John, Steve and doggy in the freeze

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 15, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> David, that is one outstanding looking plate of food. The fish looks like it is 5-star restaurant quality.What I wouldn't give for a meal like that....except for the miserably cold temps I'd drive up there.
> 
> Robert




Thanks Robert for the comment

Great meal and yes it was good , 
but not worth the drive in this lol

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 15, 2022)

Thanks


 Johnny Ray


For the like

David


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 15, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Yes Jed it was a poop show for sure, still not great out . Did not lose power
> But many did . I don't know why we did not , because that was some strong winds.
> 
> Normally if a crow farts near the wires we lose power lol
> ...


Glad you kept your power! I gotta save the crow fart quote, that’s a lot like Virginia. Stay warm!


----------



## checkdude (Jan 15, 2022)

Nice looking plate. I sure could do it justice.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 15, 2022)

That is a top notch meal David, nice cook!  I love haddock!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 15, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> I gotta save the crow fart quote



Be my guest , I just thought of it . I will send my address for the royalty's 

power corp. always has a stupid reason for when the power goes out , salt air on the wires was always a good one . 
We are surrounded by the ocean, lol

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 15, 2022)

checkdude said:


> Nice looking plate. I sure could do it justice.



Thanks for the like and the comment
It was good and did not take me long to suck it back

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 15, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That is a top notch meal David, nice cook!  I love haddock!



Thanks Justin for the like and the comment

I love white fish mostly Haddock, but also Halibut but it is more textured like pork. I love it cut and cooked as steaks with a nice lemon mustard sauce on it, now I'm hungry again.

David


----------



## Steve H (Jan 16, 2022)

Wow, that looks great David! The presentation is magazine quality.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 16, 2022)

Sorry I'm Late, David!!
Looks Great !!
Like.

Bear


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 16, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Wow, that looks great David! The presentation is magazine quality.



  Thanks Steve for the like and the comment

Was real refreshing supper, nice and light
Thanks for saying it looks good

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 16, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Sorry I'm Late, David!!
> Looks Great !!
> Like.
> 
> Bear




Thanks for the like and the comment Bear

Don't ever worry about that, all good 

David


----------

